# Any mechanical engineers looking for work in Sydney??



## pdc0304 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am looking for a mechanical engineer with project management experience. CAD skills and FMCG experience will be a bonus. Contract position, North-West Sydney location. Start = ASAP so must be eligible to work. Thanks


----------



## Chiks (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello,
Every one.... I am Skilled Migrant in Australia... I have 4.5 years experience in Mechanical Designing in India... Now as i moved to Australia... I am looking for Job in the same field but wherever i applied they ask for local experience.... can anyone help how i get Local experience without giving me chance? Anyone can advice me how I go ahead to set my career.


----------



## Indian23 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello sir,

I am mechanical engineer with CAD/CAM experience with Australian PR.

Presently I am in India and looking for work in Australia.

I am getting Rs. 40000/- per month in India. I am also confused that 
whether it is worth to come to Australia? Because I am unable to get the idea of 
Australian Job Market from India.

Please guide me, I will be very thankful to you.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi 

Though I m not sure how u got your Australian PR means applying offshore under skilled migration or u studied there or anything

If u got your PR through offshore skilled migration visa then I think you must be aware of the fact that ,Getting PR is one task and getting a decent job is another 

Having said that I guess once u r through with PR process then now it's time to go there and search job.Although ,it is not confirm that you will get job immediately once you go there but it is for sure will be a very good prospect for your Career to get a job in Australia and also to earn 4 times of your current salary , only key is to try and explore 

So in short if I could summaries ,it's like I have boat now and I not sure wether to sail this boat in big ocean or remain on shores 

I hope that helps!!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi 

Though I m not sure how u got your Australian PR means applying offshore under skilled migration or u studied there or anything

If u got your PR through offshore skilled migration visa then I think you must be aware of the fact that ,Getting PR is one task and getting a decent job is another 

Having said that I guess once u r through with PR process then now it's time to go there and search job.Although ,it is not confirm that you will get job immediately once you go there but it is for sure will be a very good prospect for your Career to get a job in Australia and also to earn 4 times of your current salary , only key is to try and explore 

So in short if I could summaries ,it's like I have boat now and I not sure wether to sail this boat in big ocean or remain on shores 

I hope that helps!!


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Friends,
I have migrated to Australia 4 months ago. I am a Mechanical Engineer and currently looking for jobs in Design and Quality Assurance. I have an overall 4 years of experience.I have moved to Melbourne and getting rejected with all the companies with any proper reason. These guys are sending the same standardised format of rejecting. I call them to follow up and this is their response " You don't have local experience". Is there any other way getting local experience like working as a volunteer or an internship . I am also applying for Graduate jobs. Currently the scenario for Mechanical and Manufacturing Industries are totally flat. Moreover, I am ready to relocate because I am a Bachelor. I am flexible with the salary and available anytime. Can you please give me some contact reference anywhere in Australia and it would be very helpful for me. Please do reply. SNIP. I am interested to increase my network. Please suggest if any conference, meeting or any skills expo occurs. I am also interested to work in Production, Maintenance and Service, Supply Chain Management, Sales, Logistics.
Regards
Sid


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have migrated to Australia 4 months ago. I am a Mechanical Engineer and currently looking for jobs in Design and Quality Assurance. I have an overall 4 years of experience.I have moved to Melbourne and getting rejected with all the companies with any proper reason. These guys are sending the same standardised format of rejecting. I call them to follow up and this is their response " You don't have local experience". Is there any other way getting local experience like working as a volunteer or an internship . I am also applying for Graduate jobs. Currently the scenario for Mechanical and Manufacturing Industries are totally flat. Moreover, I am ready to relocate because I am a Bachelor. I am flexible with the salary and available anytime. Can you please give me some contact reference anywhere in Australia and it would be very helpful for me. Please do reply. SNIP. I am interested to increase my network. Please suggest if any conference, meeting or any skills expo occurs. I am also interested to work in Production, Maintenance and Service, Supply Chain Management, Sales, Logistics.
> Regards
> Sid



Hello Sid

The prospects for Mechanical Engineers is extremely bad due to the slowdown in the mining industry. I know many Mechanical Engineers who have moved to Australia and haven't yet found a job in their domain from the past 6/7 months. I am among one of them, although I have managed to find a better position in one of the largest MNCs here. For the Mechanical Engineers who are yet to relocate to Australia, I would suggest they do a good research before moving here. Things are bad and don't seem to get any better soon.

Good luck,

Rev


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Revenant said:


> Hello Sid
> 
> The prospects for Mechanical Engineers is extremely bad due to the slowdown in the mining industry. I know many Mechanical Engineers who have moved to Australia and haven't yet found a job in their domain from the past 6/7 months. I am among one of them, although I have managed to find a better position in one of the largest MNCs here. For the Mechanical Engineers who are yet to relocate to Australia, I would suggest they do a good research before moving here. Things are bad and don't seem to get any better soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Rev
Thanks for you suggestion. I have migrated to Australia and I am currently living in Melbourne . I am getting dejected where there are no jobs in Melbourne. I would be happy if I get some contacts like you. Please let me know if you have any friends in Mechanical Engineering in Melbourne or anywhere in Australia.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Hi Rev Thanks for you suggestion. I have migrated to Australia and I am currently living in Melbourne . I am getting dejected where there are no jobs in Melbourne. I would be happy if I get some contacts like you. Please let me know if you have any friends in Mechanical Engineering in Melbourne or anywhere in Australia.


Hello Sid!

Please PM me your email address.

Br, Rev

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

sidhindia said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have migrated to Australia 4 months ago. I am a Mechanical Engineer and currently looking for jobs in Design and Quality Assurance. I have an overall 4 years of experience.I have moved to Melbourne and getting rejected with all the companies with any proper reason. These guys are sending the same standardised format of rejecting. I call them to follow up and this is their response " You don't have local experience". Is there any other way getting local experience like working as a volunteer or an internship . I am also applying for Graduate jobs. Currently the scenario for Mechanical and Manufacturing Industries are totally flat. Moreover, I am ready to relocate because I am a Bachelor. I am flexible with the salary and available anytime. Can you please give me some contact reference anywhere in Australia and it would be very helpful for me. Please do reply. SNIP. I am interested to increase my network. Please suggest if any conference, meeting or any skills expo occurs. I am also interested to work in Production, Maintenance and Service, Supply Chain Management, Sales, Logistics.
> Regards
> Sid


What did they mean "local experience"? If we have executed some projects in Australia from offshore (other countries), do they count these are 'local experience'?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Fellow Mechanical Engineers

I know its really tough time to be in Australia and look for a job in mechanical engineering field. Even casual jobs are very difficult to get. Guys my mail ID is <email snipped>. I would love to connect with fellow engineers and share my story so far ( I am living in Brisbane since April 13 )

Thanks


----------



## joseph193817 (May 8, 2014)

Hi guys!!!

Mechanical Engineer here with experience in Building Services Engineering and Project Management. Its been a month since I landed in Perth. I was on top of the world when I got my PR. However, I am not kinda feeling the same enthusiasm after one month into my aussie life!! All the recruiting agencies I contacted keep telling me I need local experience. Then I started contacting companies directly, but no headway so far. Still I am optimistic that I will land my first job and start living my australian dream Anyone else on the same boat I am in??


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Joseph, 
Building service exp for a mech engr is the most sought after attribute in demand, at least that's how its in 'seek' . You will get the job very soon.
I will be landing in Sydney in Sep 1st and from Oil & gas back EPC,
Will be in touch
Jis.


----------



## joseph193817 (May 8, 2014)

hey Jis

Yup..will get in touch for sure if I am around!! Not sure if I should stay or maybe come back at a better time..


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Joseph,

Pls have a look at tribuslingua.com.au. Will be helpful to keep your spirits up.
How long have you been there searching for the job ? 
Did you consider any other city to move to during your stay ?
Did you do any additional certifications to show career development in your CV ?

thanks,
Jis.


----------



## joseph193817 (May 8, 2014)

Hey Jis

Yup. Been there. Saw tribuslingua!!
Been here in Perth for a month..thought it wise to stay put as WA is havin lots of opportunities..at least thats what I heard!!!
I did not do any certifications courses yet. Engineers Australia do have some stuff like that..But thats costly..nways hoping for the best at the moment..


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I would like to thank everyone who added a helpful info or shared his experience with others. I am a mechanical Engineer with 11 years of experience in the middle east in pipeline/piping projects related to oil & gas or chilled water Pipeline and to be honest, I am really afraid to move and settle in Aus. Because of the huge comments related to the difficulty of landing a job due to local experience.

Now I am thinking where is the best place to settle at and what is the best way to find a job without loosing hope especially for a family of four.

Appreciate your inputs.

Sab


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Silentmoon,
I will be moving in Aug end. So don't know much on the topic.
Jobwise u can know the pulse from seek.com.au
Rgds
Jis


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Guys..

I am a Mechanical Engineer as well.. Moving to Australia early next year.. All the best to all with job hunt..!


Regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## Alag (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello all,

Is this thread still active. My husband is a mechanical design engineer who moved to Australia on 10th Feb 2015. He has just started searching for jobs. Any advice, help or contacts will be much appreciated .. Has anybody in this thread managed to secure a job if so how and which company.


----------



## pradeep05 (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear all, 

I am a Chemical Engineer with 4 years of manufacturing management experience. I have worked as a project manager for a company in India that provides solutions to cryogenic industries.
I relocated to Sydney on a Dependent 457 Work VISA to be together with my wife who is employed by a MNC based in Sydney.
I have been trying my best to find a job in Sydney but I was unable to receive any positive response from employers. 
I am happy to work part time or full time. 
Can anyone advise the companies or employers who are looking for candidates like me and are ready to recruit ?
Please help me!


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Mate,
Suggest you to visit the companies with a copy of your CV.
And make as many hits as possible over linkedin for your nationality and profession.
Finally, look for some casual/ part time job that fetches you some pocket money to get rid of the boredom. 
Sooner or later your butterfly will come and sit on your shoulder


----------



## pradeep05 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Jis, 

Thank you very much for your response.
Companies here in Sydney are asking to send a copy of my resume first. If my profile is of any interest to them, then they will contact me. They dont want me to come and visit them prior to this. 
Once I send them my CV they are simply sending an email saying "We regret to inform you that your application is not successful".
I have a feeling that they either want an Australian Citizen/PR or a local reference which I dont have.
Anyways, thank you for giving me hope!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

So thread posters did you land the job in Australia?


----------



## aj_S (Mar 15, 2017)

hi,

i know this is an old post....dont know if you are still looking at this forum....but ......

I am from a similar background as you...mech engr with oil and gas experience....i have submitted my EOI ..waiting for invitation to apply......

wanted to know how is the job market there?


----------

